# 318 john deere



## kreinke (Dec 23, 2011)

I just bought a 318 John Deere and it has a eletric pto on it and i have a plain pto 3 point tiller. What do i have to change on it? Karl


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

The factory tiller for the 318 was hyd driven and the pump was attached to the back side of the trans where a splined shaft stick out. (going from memory so don't shoot me if I'm wrong but it is hyd.)


----------



## kreinke (Dec 23, 2011)

yes it is but i want to hook up pto shaft to it can it be done?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Anything can be done but how much effort are you willing to spend? Can you temp position your tiller and see if there is anyway there is a straight shot between the tiller input and the front of the tractor where a pto drive could be mounted? I all likelihood, you'd have to fab your own pto drive. Don't forget the input shaft needs to be tucked up high enough so as not to hit the ground, even when ground conditions are rough.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Before you do anything, check to see if that shaft Mickey spoke of runs at the same RPM as your tiller. If it comes off the transmission, its likely that it runs at engine RPM (3600 rpm or so) and not the 540 rpm that your tiller likely is.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Good catch CB. Not clear whether the tiller he has is a model for GT's or std tiller for something larger.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Even if it is for a garden tractor, I have seen both types of PTO's on those units. Ariens used a 3600 RPM shaft front and rear, whereas many used a 540 shaft in the rear. Just don't want to see kreinke hook it up and have something fly apart and hurt someone. We had that recently where a older gentleman took an Ariens vacuum attachment from a Track-Team unit (basically a snow blower you could swap out the blower attachment and use a mower and other attachments) and tried to hook it up to a GT tractor. He luckily smoked the belt before it could really run, but that blower was rated to about 6-700 RPM and he had it spinning over 3000 RPM. I spoke to him and he dismantled his creation before someone got hurt.


----------



## JALaswellSr (Aug 21, 2011)

*John Deere 318 and Tiller*

Hi Karl:

I have a John Deere 317 with 318 power Steering.
They have two 3 Point Tillers to connect to the Cat 0 3 Point hitch on the 300 series.
One is hydraulic driven from a set of rear ports on the 318 if you have them.
the other is pulley driven from the rear shaft coming out of the transmission.
The last Time I checked the shaft extention parts were available from John Deere but were quite expensive. They include a Universal Joint (similar to those used on the steering column of old cars) an extention shaft, Bearing and plate that supports the rear bearing and a double pulley. It also relocates the transmission fan.
Detailed information on the John Deere 318 can be found on a web site Weekend Freedom Machines 
with pictures. All of the tillers require the 3 point Cat 0 hitch for mounting to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## kreinke (Dec 23, 2011)

hi guys
my 318 has the factory hyd. 30 tiller with the eletric PTO, i was reading on the internet where J.D. have to PTO on a 318. I also have a 48in 3point tiller that i want to use. how do i hook up pto on it. thanks for all the feed back. karl


----------



## barbarossa (Nov 7, 2013)

be advised that,a little knowledge is a dangerous thing.


----------

